# undercabinet puck lights



## ccalmonte (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi All,

Mr. Contractor and I are having a discussion on how to wire these puck lights in my kitchen. The puck light are from American Flourescent HP-Series 12V/20W Halogens. 

The layout of my kitchen is sort of a broken "U". Hence there are essentially two zones. With this in mind, I bought two HT-150 transformers (hardwire installation) also from American Flourescent one for each zone. Each zone have at least 5 puck lights

Here's the problem...

Each puck lights have a wire attached to it. Each wire has sort of a "plug" end with the words NV6 on it. The diagram that came with the lights shows the lights being plugged into a terminal block. The HT-150 transformers do not have a terminal block. Do I just "snip off" the NV6 plugs and splice it to the output wires in the transformer? Can I splice two puck lights together?

I called American Flourescent and they referred me to Hera who makes the puck lights but to no avail no one can answer my question. I doubt if I am the first one to encounter this situation. 

I hope my question is clear...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

ccalmonte said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Mr. Contractor and I are having a discussion on how to wire these puck lights in my kitchen. The puck light are from American Flourescent HP-Series 12V/20W Halogens.
> 
> ...



You can splice them but it seems your missing a part or bought a different transformer... where are you mounting the transformer by the way?


----------



## ccalmonte (Jan 28, 2008)

chris75 said:


> You can splice them but it seems your missing a part or bought a different transformer... where are you mounting the transformer by the way?


Hi chris75,

That's what I thought too. When I was buying the lights and transformer on-line it seems that its very straightforward. I want 5 (12V/20W) puck lights so I need a 150W transformer. The website allowed me to choose the transformer so I assume the two item goes together. There was nothing else...Of course the picture of the pucklights didn't show the wire that came out of it nor did the picture of the transformer. I had to call American Flourescent to send me an installation sheet for the transformer. It showed wires being spliced into transformer. 

Most probably the transformer will go inside cabinets. 

So you think I can splice together the lights to create a daisy chain series and then splice the last light in the chain to the transformer?


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

ccalmonte said:


> Hi chris75,
> 
> That's what I thought too. When I was buying the lights and transformer on-line it seems that its very straightforward. I want 5 (12V/20W) puck lights so I need a 150W transformer. The website allowed me to choose the transformer so I assume the two item goes together. There was nothing else...Of course the picture of the pucklights didn't show the wire that came out of it nor did the picture of the transformer. I had to call American Flourescent to send me an installation sheet for the transformer. It showed wires being spliced into transformer.
> 
> ...



Splicing them will not be a problem... making it look nice is another..


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm building some built-in cabinets for my living room and I intend on installing puck lights underneath the shelves. I've been doing some research and at least two manufacturers want the wires spliced together using mechanical terminals. I'm guessing that since the fixture leads are quite small and probably stranded that the concern is making a solid connection. Crimp caps would be another option. That being said, as long as the voltage of the lights is compatible with that of the transformer, I don't see any issue with cutting off the terminals. As I said though, I'd probably shy away from twist-on wire nuts for making these connections.

Jimmy


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> Do I just "snip off" the NV6 plugs and splice it to the output wires in


Yes. Use wire nuts.


----------



## ccalmonte (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies all!

After hours of research on-line and a couple of dead ends with tech support from the manufacturers on the transformer and puck lights, I decided to take a different course. 

I found that Seagull Lighting's Ambience line a good alternative. They have puck lights that "clips" on to a track. Basically, the pucks are connected to a fused plug. The plug clips into a track w/ cables and contact and wella! An electrician (or a diy-er) would probably be able to connect the fixture wire to the fused plug. I downloaded the instructions from their website and it looks easy. 

The tracks w/cables are installed under the cabinets concealed. The cable is connected to a transformer and power supply. So essentially it goes like this. Power supply -> transformer -> tracks with cables -> fused plug clips on track with cables ---which then sends power---> puck lights.

No splicing no dicing no void warranties!

I think this line was initially introduced as strip lights with clip-on low voltage lines. This gives out an even wash of light. I did not want that. I wanted my lights to be focused so puck lights was the way to go.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I have installed 'puck' lights on two different occasions.
Its been my experience that using the supplied plugs never match up to what is needed for that particular location.
I cut the plugs off and cut the wires to suit. I connect the wires with insulated crimp sleeves. 
The wires themselves, I run in plastic raceway, with a snap on cover. This raceway has an adhesive on the back and can placed where required.
The transformer is screwed under the counter and its power cord run through plastic raceway also.
in my case I was able to remove a receptacle and replace it with P&S switched receptacle, where I plugged in the transformer. 
As I had more power cord length than was needed, I cut it to a suitable length and connected it to a new plug.


----------

